# Kann ich Java - Programme auch ohne Editor öffnen?



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe für ein paar Verwandte einige kleine nützliche Java - Programme per JFrame (GUI) geschrieben [mit dem Java-Editor]. 
Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich die Programme auf die PCs von meinen Verwandten bekomme. Also auf einen USB-Stick ziehen und rüber kopieren ist klar , aber wie starte ich diese dort? Müssen meine Verwandten ebenfalls JDK und Java-Editor besitzen? Müssen sie jedes Mal den Java-Editor öffnen, dann auf  "Starte Applikation" [grüner Pfeil] (oder 'F9') klicken, um es benutzen zu können, oder geht es auch anders?


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

Tag,
siehe hier: http://launch4j.sourceforge.net/ (jar to exe wrapper),
das JRE (also einfach Java) wird auf den PCs (Endgeräten) benötigt,
und das ist hier zu installieren: https://www.java.com/de/ .
Grüße

Ohne, dass es dort installiert ist, kann es auch nicht ausgeführt werden,
es sei denn, du nimmst $$$ in die Hand.


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Mein Englisch is not so very good! Kannst du mir es vielleicht übersetzen und erklären was man da machen muss?!


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

Du erstellst eine .jar, optional erstellst du mit obigen Tool eine .exe, danach kannst du die AWT/Swing-Anwendung mit Doppelklick starten.


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Wie erstelle ich denn eine .jar? Kannst du es mir Schritt für Schritt erklären?


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

@popelheinixd :
Ich bin ja nett, ich habe dir die Einzelnen schritte als kommentare hingeschrieben:

```
// javac Clazzi.java
// jar cvfe Clazzi.jar Clazzi Clazzi.class
// java -jar Clazzi.jar

public class Clazzi {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Meine ersten gehversuche");
	}
}
```
Dann brauchst du auf den Endgeräten nur noch `java -jar Clazzi.jar` aufrufen.
Anmerkung: Hatte gerade etwas Schwierigkeiten mit den Entry Point(s)...


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Jetzt verstehe ich überhaupt nichts mehr! Was hat das mit Launch4j zu tun? Hä??!


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

Habe ich nicht das Wort "optional" geschrieben? (Du hast noch 5 Sek., dann bin ich raus aus dem Thema  )


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Ok. Ich habe jetzt das Tool heruntergeladen. Ich habe deine Anleitung nicht verstanden. Kannst du mir es (so einfach wie möglich) Schritt für Schritt erklären, bitte?


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

Also
1. gibt es in Java-Editor eine Option Create Jar oder so?
2. könntest du alle relevanten Programmteile oder sogar das komplette Programm hier posten?
3. kannst du von der Kommandozeile (cmd.exe) java und javac (z.B. -version) aufrufen?
4. sagen dir Path-Variablen (Umgebungsvariablen) etwas?
5. wie ist dein Kenntnisstand so?


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

1. Mit F5 kann ich .jar Dateien erzeugen.
3. ?
4. ?
5. Ich lerne seit fast einem Jahr die Programmiersprache Java. Zuerst mit BlueJ, jetzt mit Java-Editor!


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> 1. Mit F5 kann ich .jar Dateien erzeugen.


Dann musst du ja nur noch einen Doppelklick auf die .jar ausführen...?
(Und so mag das keiner lesen, nimms wieder raus^^)


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Wie gebe ich einen Code ein?


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Wie gebe ich einen Code ein?


Siehe meine Signatur.  (Am besten gespoilert...)


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 05.01.2017
  * @author
  */

public class Netto extends JFrame {
  // Anfang Attribute
  private JRadioButton jRadioButton1 = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton jRadioButton2 = new JRadioButton();
  private JLabel jLabel3 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jLabel4 = new JLabel();
  private JTextField jTextField1 = new JTextField();
  private JTextField jTextField2 = new JTextField();
  private JLabel jLabel5 = new JLabel();
  private JLabel jLabel6 = new JLabel();
  private JRadioButton jRadioButton3 = new JRadioButton();
  private JRadioButton jRadioButton4 = new JRadioButton();
  private JButton jButton1 = new JButton();
  private JButton jButton2 = new JButton();
  // Ende Attribute
 
  public Netto(String title) {
    // Frame-Initialisierung
    super(title);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
    int frameWidth = 546;
    int frameHeight = 217;
    setSize(frameWidth, frameHeight);
    Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
    int x = (d.width - getSize().width) / 2;
    int y = (d.height - getSize().height) / 2;
    setLocation(x, y);
    setResizable(false);
    Container cp = getContentPane();
    cp.setLayout(null);
    // Anfang Komponenten
   
    jRadioButton1.setBounds(16, 16, 60, 20);
    jRadioButton1.setText("Netto");
    jRadioButton1.setOpaque(false);
    cp.add(jRadioButton1);
    jRadioButton2.setBounds(160, 16, 60, 20);
    jRadioButton2.setText("Brutto");
    jRadioButton2.setOpaque(false);
    cp.add(jRadioButton2);
    jRadioButton3.setBounds(304, 72, 52, 20);
    jRadioButton3.setText("7%");
    jRadioButton3.setOpaque(false);
    cp.add(jRadioButton3);
    jRadioButton4.setBounds(304, 136, 60, 20);
    jRadioButton4.setText("19%");
    jRadioButton4.setOpaque(false);
    cp.add(jRadioButton4);
    /* Button Gruppe
    *
    *
    */
    ButtonGroup gruppe1 = new ButtonGroup();
    gruppe1.add(jRadioButton1);
    gruppe1.add(jRadioButton2);
    ButtonGroup gruppe2 = new ButtonGroup();
    gruppe2.add(jRadioButton3);
    gruppe2.add(jRadioButton4);
    /*
    *
    *
    */
    // jLabels
    jLabel3.setBounds(16, 72, 100, 20);
    jLabel3.setText("Betrag:");
    cp.add(jLabel3);
    jLabel4.setBounds(16, 136, 100, 20);
    jLabel4.setText("fälliger Betrag:");
    cp.add(jLabel4);
    jTextField1.setBounds(160, 72, 100, 20);
    cp.add(jTextField1);
    jTextField2.setBounds(160, 136, 100, 20);
    cp.add(jTextField2);
    jLabel5.setBounds(276, 72, 20, 20);
    jLabel5.setText("€");
    jLabel5.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 16));
    cp.add(jLabel5);
    jLabel6.setBounds(276, 136, 20, 20);
    jLabel6.setText("€");
    jLabel6.setFont(new Font("Arial", Font.BOLD, 16));
    cp.add(jLabel6);
    jButton1.setBounds(376, 16, 153, 97);
    jButton1.setText("Berechnen");
    jButton1.setMargin(new Insets(2, 2, 2, 2));
    // jButtons
    jButton1.addActionListener (new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        jButton1_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(jButton1);
    jButton2.setBounds(376, 136, 153, 33);
    jButton2.setText("Beenden");
    jButton2.setMargin(new Insets(2, 2, 2, 2));
    jButton2.addActionListener (new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        jButton2_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(jButton2);
   
    // Ende Komponenten
   
    setVisible(true);
  } // end of public Netto
     
      // Anfang Methoden
     
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new Netto("Netto");
  } // end of main
     
  public void jButton1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
    double betrag = Double.parseDouble(jTextField1.getText());
    Fachklasse objekt1 = new Fachklasse();
    {
      if (jRadioButton1.isSelected() && jRadioButton3.isSelected()) {
        double wert = objekt1.plus7(betrag);
        jTextField2.setText(Double.toString(wert)); 
      } else {
        if (jRadioButton1.isSelected() && jRadioButton4.isSelected()) {
          double wert = objekt1.plus19(betrag);
          jTextField2.setText(Double.toString(wert));
        } // end of if
        else {
          if (jRadioButton2.isSelected() && jRadioButton3.isSelected()) {
            double wert = objekt1.minus7(betrag);
            jTextField2.setText(Double.toString(wert));
          } // end of if
          else
          if (jRadioButton2.isSelected() && jRadioButton4.isSelected()) {
            double wert = objekt1.minus19(betrag);
            jTextField2.setText(Double.toString(wert));
          } // end of if
         
        } // end of if-else
      } // end of if-else
    } // end of if
  } // end of jButton1_ActionPerformed
     
     
  public void jButton2_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    // TODO hier Quelltext einfügen
    System.exit(0);
  } // end of jButton2_ActionPerformed
     
      // Ende Methoden
} // end of class Netto
```


```
/**
  *
  * Beschreibung
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 06.01.2017
  * @author
  */

public class Fachklasse {
 
  // Anfang Attribute
  // Ende Attribute
 
  public Fachklasse() {
  }

  // Anfang Methoden
  public double plus7(double betrag) {
    double wert = betrag * 1.07;
    double ergbenis = Math.round(wert * 100.0) / 100.0;
    return ergbenis;
  }
  public double minus7(double betrag) {
    double wert = betrag / 1.07;
    double ergbenis = Math.round(wert * 100.0) / 100.0;
    return ergbenis;
  }
  public double plus19 (double betrag) {
    double wert = betrag * 1.19;
    double ergbenis = Math.round(wert * 100.0) / 100.0;
    return ergbenis;
  }
  public double minus19 (double betrag) {
    double wert = betrag / 1.19;
    double ergbenis = Math.round(wert * 100.0) / 100.0;
    return ergbenis;
  }
    // Ende Methoden
} // end of Fachklasse
```


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Und was bringt mir jetzt das Tool?


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Und was bringt mir jetzt das Tool?


Weitere Parameter und Optionen zum Einstellen (~ min./max. JRE), siehe zB hier:
 
Z. B. ist das für Computer gedacht, auf denen Java nicht proper installiert wurde.

Wie ich bereits meinte, das ist nur eine Option/Empfehlung.
Wenn du .jar bereits hast, dann reicht auch ein Doppelklick aus.
Und außerdem ist deine Frage damit AFAICS IIRC bereits beantwortet.


----------



## popelheinixd (28. Jan 2017)

Manche Programme ich in .jar umgewandelt habe lassen sich dennoch nicht öffnen, wenn ich sie anklicke!


----------



## Harry Kane (28. Jan 2017)

Dann fehlt eine Verknüpfung von *.jar Dateien mit java.exe oder javaw.exe.


----------



## popelheinixd (28. Jan 2017)

Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Xyz1 (28. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Manche Programme [...]


Nein, dann gibt es z. B. nur eine Konsolenausgabe und sie müssen über die Konsole angestubst werden...


----------



## Harry Kane (28. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Manche Programme ich in .jar umgewandelt habe lassen sich dennoch nicht öffnen, wenn ich sie anklicke


Also manche funktionieren, manche nicht? Haben die Programme eine Gui?


----------



## popelheinixd (28. Jan 2017)

@Harry Kane Ja, es funktioniert nur teils teils. Ja, alle besitzen eine GUI


----------



## Schmetterhand (29. Jan 2017)

Ich würde das mit diesem "Launch4J" komplett weglassen, das bringt einen nur durcheinander.
Wenn beim Doppelklick einer ".jar"-Datei nichts passiert, würde ich in einer Kommandozeile/-konsole in deren Ordner gehen und von Hand "java -jar #Name#.jar" ausführen (wie bereits vom Wissenden beschrieben ).
Auf dem PC deines Bekannten solltest Du außerdem noch schauen, daß eine möglichst neues Java sauber installiert ist (sonst einfach neu installieren).


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jan 2017)

Ja, das von @Schmetterhand fasst es gut zusammen.
Java sollte auf den PCs der Bekannten sauber installiert sein (ich setze mal ganz vorsichtig Konjunktiv II an der Stelle  ),
und wenn deine Programme eine "funktionierende" Oberfläche haben,
dann einfach Doppelklick auf die `.jar`.
Oder eben Konsole bei Konsolenausgabe mit: `java -jar #Name#.jar`.
Das ist eigentlich "übliche" Vorgehenweise.


----------



## popelheinixd (29. Jan 2017)

Wie führe ich das mit dem Ordner und der Kommandozeile aus?


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jan 2017)

Hast du Windows 10 am start?


----------



## popelheinixd (29. Jan 2017)

Windows 7


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jan 2017)

Hier hab ich was schönes gefunden:

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1238145/how-to-run-a-jar-file

http://introcs.cs.princeton.edu/java/15inout/windows-cmd.html

und weil du nicht so gut Englisch kannst (selber gesagt), hier Übersetzung:

https://translate.google.de/transla...eton.edu/15inout/windows-cmd.html&prev=search

Bei Fragen fragen


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jan 2017)

> This page is obsolete./Diese Seite ist veraltet.



Davon nicht verwirren lassen, wurde für Windows 7 geschrieben und einiges lässt sich daraus 'extrahieren'.

Eigentlich ist das zu viel arbeit, alle Schritte alles aufzuschreiben^^


----------



## popelheinixd (29. Jan 2017)

Ich habe die Java Version 1.8.0_121 aber javac kann er nicht finden


----------



## Schmetterhand (29. Jan 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Wie führe ich das mit dem Ordner und der Kommandozeile aus?


1. Kommandozeile starten.
2. Mit "cd Ordner/zum/Jar/" (cd heißt "Change Dircetory") zum gewünschten Ordner wechseln)
3. Wenn im Ordner angekommen (man kann mit dem Befehl "dir" prüfen, welche Dateien enthalten sind), einfach "java -jar #Name#.jar" ausführen.
Du solltest Dir außerdem mal die Grundlagen anschauen über Java und die Kommandozeile, z.B. http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Cmd-Befehle_unter_Windows und http://www.java-tutorial.org/java-grundlagen.html (die ersten paar Kapitel)http://[QUOTE="popelheinixd, post: ...://www.java-tutorial.org/java-grundlagen.html
Ich hoffe, daß das hilft.

Gruß, Schmetterhand


----------



## Xyz1 (29. Jan 2017)

Hättest du Windows 10, hätte ich gesagt, gib mal, da wo Frag mich etwas steht, cmd ein 

Du kannst auch im CWD bleiben (z. B. Desktop) und java -jar mit dem absoluten Pfad aufrufen.

Weiterhin Shift+Rechtsklick auf (z. B.) Ordner/Verzeichnis und "Eingabeaufforderung hier öffnen".

Ach - es gibt 100 Wege, das zu öffnen, 10 davon sind auch hier beschrieben:

http://www.howtogeek.com/235101/10-ways-to-open-the-command-prompt-in-windows-10/

Aber tröste dich bitte, jemand im 9./10. Semester, dem man gesagt hat, tipp mal das und das ein, wusste auch nicht Bescheid. Er ist deswegen nicht verwiesen worden oder so.


----------



## popelheinixd (15. Feb 2017)

Ich will es nochmal probieren.
Bitte eine ganz, ganz einfache Schritt für Schritt Erklärung ohne schwierige Wörter!


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Feb 2017)

Ok, erstelle mit Java-Editor eine .jar von deiner Anwendung - und dann Doppelklick auf die .jar .


----------



## flopalko (15. Feb 2017)

Dieser Thread ist ja köstlich 
Wenn du seit einem Jahr Java Programme entwickelst solltest du doch wissen, wie man diese ausführt.
Also nochmal, da was wichtiges vergessen wurde: Beim Erstellen der jar musst du darauf achten, dass die jar executable ist. Wenn du sie so erstellst, kannst du die Applikation einfach mit einem Doppelklick starten. Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass du ein GUI hast, da bei einer reinen Konsolenanwendung diese nicht sichtbar ist.


----------



## Xyz1 (15. Feb 2017)

Und langsam dreht man sich im Kreis.
"Manche Programme funktionieren nicht",
ich vermute, vermutlich sind sie irgendwie fehlerhaft, aber das weiß ich nicht, kann ich ohne Glaskugel nicht beantworten. ^^

Also, ich habe die Vorgehensweise beschrieben und Links an die Hand gegeben - was soll ich noch machen?


----------



## flopalko (15. Feb 2017)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> Und langsam dreht man sich im Kreis.
> Also, ich habe die Vorgehensweise beschrieben und Links an die Hand gegeben - was soll ich noch machen?


Dir endlich eine Kristallkugel kaufen um dem armen TE adäquat helfen zu können


----------



## popelheinixd (16. Feb 2017)

Wenn ich auf 'F5' drücke erzeugt er eine .jar Datei. Wenn ich diese aber öffnen will, lädt er kurz und es passiert nichts.


----------



## Joose (16. Feb 2017)

Dann führ diese JAR über die Konsole aus und kontrolliere ob vielleicht eine Exception fliegt.
Wie man eine JAR über die Konsole ausführt wurde dir hier schon gezeigt bzw. gibt es dazu haufenweise Hilfe auf Google


----------



## popelheinixd (24. Feb 2017)

Also ich habe mein komplettes Programm gelöscht (inklusive Ordner) und habe einen neuen Ordner angelegt und das Programm mit Hilfe des Java-Editor's neu geschrieben und mich (in Teilen) strikt nach der Anleitung dieses Videos gehalten: 



Ok ich weiß jetzt wie ich ein Programm ohne den Editor finde, compiliere und öffne. Doch muss ich denn diese Routine immer wieder durchgehen? Für einen Laien dem ich dieses Programm schreiben würde, wäre es doch sehr komplex und fehleranfällig. Gibt es einen einfacheren Weg?


----------



## Harry Kane (24. Feb 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Doch muss ich denn diese Routine immer wieder durchgehen


Nein, eigentlich nicht.
Aber solange du nicht die Tipps befolgst, die du bekommst, sondern lieber solche Crashaktionen machst wie dein "Programm komplett löschen", musst du es wohl so machen.
Nochmal das wichtigste:
1. Die jar muss executable sein, d. h. sie muss ein Klasse haben, die eine statische methode 
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String[] args)
```
besitzt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass diese Bedingung erfüllt ist.
2. Auf dem Rechner, auf dem die jar laufen sollen, muss eine Java korrekt installiert sein. Dann müssten jar-Dateien auch mit dem Programm java.exe oder javaw.exe verknüpft sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, war deine o. g. Crashaktion für den ...
3. Wenn Bedingung 2. auch erfüllt ist, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Die jar läuft fehlerfrei oder 
b) sie tut es nicht
Wenn b) der Fall ist, solltest du versuchen, die jar in der Konsole zu starten (cmd öffnen, zum Verzeichnis mit der jar navigieren, dann java -jar namederjar.jar eingeben.


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

> Dann müssten jar-Dateien auch mit dem Programm java.exe oder javaw.exe verknüpft sein.


Wie verknüpfe ich das?


----------



## JStein52 (25. Feb 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Wie verknüpfe ich das?


Da musst du gar nichts machen. Das passiert bei der Installation des Java-Runtime-Systems


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Ok. Wenn ich Doppelklick darauf mache passiert dennoch nichts. Also muss ich mit der Console öffnen?


----------



## Harry Kane (25. Feb 2017)

Wäre einen Versuch wert.
Das Verknüpfen von Dateien mit Programmen hat übrigens NICHTS mit Java zu tun.


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Was wäre ein Versuch wert?


----------



## Harry Kane (25. Feb 2017)

Das öffnen des jar mit der "Konsole" bzw. mit java.exe statt javaw.exe.


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Wie öffne ich jar.Datei mit Console bzw. mit java.exe oder javaw.exe


----------



## JStein52 (25. Feb 2017)

Guck mal weiter oben post #24 von @Schmetterhand


----------



## popelheinixd (27. Jan 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe für ein paar Verwandte einige kleine nützliche Java - Programme per JFrame (GUI) geschrieben [mit dem Java-Editor]. 
Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich die Programme auf die PCs von meinen Verwandten bekomme. Also auf einen USB-Stick ziehen und rüber kopieren ist klar , aber wie starte ich diese dort? Müssen meine Verwandten ebenfalls JDK und Java-Editor besitzen? Müssen sie jedes Mal den Java-Editor öffnen, dann auf  "Starte Applikation" [grüner Pfeil] (oder 'F9') klicken, um es benutzen zu können, oder geht es auch anders?


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Error: Unable to access jarfile Name.jar


----------



## Harry Kane (25. Feb 2017)

Dürfen wir auch wissen, von wem und unter welchen Umständen diese Fehlermeldung produziert wurde?


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Wie?


----------



## JStein52 (25. Feb 2017)

Du musst natürlich im post #24 statt Name.jar den Namen deiner eigenen Jar-Datei hinschreiben


----------



## popelheinixd (25. Feb 2017)

Habe ich gemacht. War nur zur Verdeutlichung!


----------



## TheAnfänger (25. Feb 2017)

Falls du Eclipse hast kann ich dir helfen:
Dort musst du nur auf "File" gehen, "export" drücken und dann suchst du im angezigten Fenster nach "runnable jar file". Jetzt klickst du auf "next"
Bei launch configuration wählst du die Klasse mit der main() aus und darunter der Ordner in dem dein Programm installiert wird.
Den Rest kannst du so lassen und "Finish" drücken.

Edit: Falls du kein Eclipse hast kann ich dir auch nicht helfen aber es sollte eigentlich bei allen IDEs ähnlich sein.

Funktioniert dein Programm denn wenn du es in deinem Javaeditor ausführst?


----------



## Harry Kane (25. Feb 2017)

@popelheinixd Kurzfassung: du präsentierst eine Fehlermeldung ohne die näheren Umstände zu beschreiben, unter denen sie entstanden ist, und erwartest tatsächlich Hilfestellung?
Von welchem Verzeichnis hast du den Befehl ausgeführt?


----------



## JStein52 (25. Feb 2017)

Harry Kane hat gesagt.:


> Von welchem Verzeichnis hast du den Befehl ausgeführt?


Langfassung: gibt es denn in dem Verzeichnis in dem du den Befehl "java -jar Name.jar" eingibst überhaupt die Datei "Name.jar" ?


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Feb 2017)

#59 gehört mir^^
Also java muss er kennen und DeinJar.jar natürlich auch.


----------



## Xyz1 (25. Feb 2017)

cd C:\Users\BenutzerName\Desktop

"C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_101\bin\java.exe" -jar DeinJar.jar

BenutzerName, jdk1.8.0_101 und DeinJar ist zu ersetzen, sind Wildcards


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

@TheAnfänger Nein habe kein Eclipse, nur den Java - Editor.
@Harry Kane Ich habe über die Console das Verzeichnis des Projektes "Ölrechner" angesteuert. Die Fehlermeldung die ich gezeigt habe passierte, als ich den Befehl in Post #24 eingab.
@JStein52 Ich habe Name.jar durch Ölrechner.jar ersetzt.


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

@DerWissende Wenn ich das zielgerecht ansteuer kommt diese Fehlermeldung: 
Error: Unable to access jarfile Ölrechner.jar


----------



## Xyz1 (26. Feb 2017)

Von Umlauten hast du bisher gar nix gesagt!
Das Thema wird witzig.^^


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

Bzw. dort stand: Error: Unable to access jarfile Ílrechner.jar


----------



## Xyz1 (26. Feb 2017)

Es gibt da eine Regel, hat uns der Professor hergebetet:
Kodierung UTF-8 ist schonmal ganz gut (nein, soll jetzt kein Reim werden  ),
in String- und char-Konstanten sind Umlaute erlaubt,
überall anders NICHT und es sollte Ae, Ou, Ue usw. geschrieben werden!
Insbesondere zählen dazu: Klassen-, Paket- und Archivnamen!


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

Ok. Jetzt geht es. Ob das der Fehler war?! DANKE!!!


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

Eine letzte Frage zu diesem Thema: 
Wenn ich die jar. Datei mit Launch4j zu einer exe.Datei umgewandelt habe, muss dann ein fremder PC noch JDK auf dem PC haben, oder kann er es einfach so ausführen?


----------



## JStein52 (26. Feb 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> muss dann ein fremder PC noch JDK auf dem PC haben


Du brauchst JRE nicht JDK !! Und das brauchst du
.


----------



## popelheinixd (26. Feb 2017)

Und welcher Befehl in der Console zeigt mir, dass ich JRE habe?


----------



## TheAnfänger (27. Feb 2017)

Schau dir mal diese Seite an:
https://www.java.com/de/download/help/silent_install.xml
Hier sollte erklärt sein, wie du die Jre gleich in deinem Programm mitlieferst. Danach ist in jedem Fall die benötigte Javaversion installiert.

Edit:
Ich glaube die Seiten könnte hilfreicher sein:
http://launch4j.sourceforge.net
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/jar-mit-eigener-jre-ausliefern.156635/


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Feb 2017)

popelheinixd hat gesagt.:


> Und welcher Befehl in der Console zeigt mir, dass ich JRE habe?


`java -version`


----------

